# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Usagi Drop (Review)

## TheDanishGuy

Usagi Drop is a short little spin on the slice of life genre, as businessman Daikichi must become a surrogate father - for his AUNT!

Yes, as it turns out, his grandfather had a kid who was 6 when he died, and when the rest of the family are reluctant, Daikichi steps in, since he's a bachelor.

He now must juggle playdates, kindergarden and overtime on the job, all with an amusing and unique charm.

*Final score*: 10/10



*Final thoughts*: This is terribly cute, and I hear it is much better than the manga, for once, since it stops at a very nice time, while the manga journeys into territory a lot of people disagree with.

I must also stress that you NEED to watch the Point Half episodes, 4 in total. Unlike other animes, they are vital to the main story, although much shorter in length.


TAGS: Slice of Life, Cute, Short

----------

